# Rhodes 22



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested in buying a Rhodes 22, does anyone have a thoughts on the pros and cons of this boat or any suggestions for possible alternatives. 

The one thing my wife really wants is a boat with an enclosed head.

thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There are a number of boats that call themselves ''Rhodes 22''s so I am not sure if you are looking at the old Sailmaster Rhodes 22 or the Oday Rhodes 22, or the Rhodes 22 that has nothing at all to do with Phillip Rhodes. 

The Sailmaster Rhodes 22 was a very high quality keel centerboarder that was built in Holland during the 1960''s. They were very good sailing boats for their day and are a good choice for an area with shallow backwaters to poke about in. While not great light wind boats by modern standards they still offer very good performance for their size and era. I have often thought that it might be neat to own one of these for poking around the corners of the Chesapeake. 

The Oday Rhodes 22 was a rename of Tempest 22 which is not to be mistaken for the Tempest of Olymoic fame. These were good weekender types but would not have an enclosed head. They really make a nice daysailor though.

The third Rhodes 22 was a very strange little hard chined boat. They seem to have developed quite a following but I even begin to figure out why. They seem to be pretty poor sailors in light or heavy conditions, they do not seem particularly well made and they are pretty high priced as boats of this ilke go. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was referring to the Rhodes 22 made by General Boats in Edenton, NC. All the reviews I have read have been pretty positive and say the boat sails pretty well. Though I''m interested in any other criticism you might have.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was referring to the Rhodes 22 made by General Boats in Edenton, NC. All the reviews I have read have been pretty positive and say the boat sails pretty well. Though I''m interested in any other criticism you might have.


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

When I knew the boat it was the rhodes continental. 22 feet fair amount of sail area but not real fast. They have probably been changed a bunch but dont see how they could have enclosed head. It was my first real sailboat and was good as a learning tool. shallow draft was nice and was just about impossible to capsize. (Was caught by a gust off a mountain once and came close. but it would not go over. Seem to remember built in foam that made it unsinkable and reduced storage space. Was good for a young couple though rainy days got a bit tight inside with the pop top down.
Had a couple of structural problems center board fell off once - and rudder broke in real rough conditions, but suspect they are better engineered now as this was 25+yrs ago.
Todd V


----------

